# Australian cities



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Sydney (and Melbourne?) are definitely similar in age to eastern North American cities. Not like Quebec or Boston, but like Toronto and Washington?


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

oshkeoto said:


> I just realized I'm completely ignorant of this: what do Australian cities look like? Are they very similar to American cities, with wide streets and little public transportation and all that, or do they follow a more European model? Or are they in between? When were most Australian cities founded/built up?


 come over and check em out! You're very welcome any time!! 

they are unique and different and similar... and everything in between... Enjoy!


----------

